
How to price your web application - dawie
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/webapps/how-to-price-your-web-application
======
dappelbaum
A decent article on pricing, but I wish the article was contextualized in a
larger discussion of revenue models that included applications that provide
free services - its too much a part of thew new wave of web apps to ignore.

------
andyjenn
I'm just about to launch my online application - basically online storage
using S3 with some pretty front end functionality specifically for the
aerospace industry...I'm basing my monthly price plan on the amount of files
uploaded (with a markup and covering an estimated maximum usage) but I'm also
thinking maybe I should price it like most products and price per user with an
enterprise "unlimited" package..anyone had any similar experiences where your
costs were based in part from Amazon S3?

~~~
carter
I think you should charge for the additional value of your app first. And add
a small but fair cost to your expenses on managing user's data in Amazon S3.
But in this case you should base your price plans' on features and functions
first.

------
steve
If only I could get users to get out their CC's in the first place.

